# stretching and recovery



## number5 (Mar 9, 2014)

I know it stretching is a must.  I like to stretch after, and aometimes before a workout, but what about off days?  Like if I get sore and stiff in my legs the day after a workout,  is it good to stretch em out or just let them recover for a couple of days?  I've read a lot of stuff that says its good to stretch but can you do more harm than good on really tight muscles?  I'm just wondering what some of you guys do.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 9, 2014)

Don't stretch before a workout. At least not static stretches. If you do your stretching at home you won't need to at the gym. You'll just need to warm up.  Any stretching just prior to a work out needs to be done in a dynamic fashion. Essentially done by movement.  There are tools you can use prior to training to help.  A foam roller is required IMO. Voodoo floss is great to get the joints in alignment and all the sliding surfaces moving.  If you have particularly tight areas you can use a lacrosse ball to break them up by resting the ball on a knot and laying into it for 2 minutes.


----------



## number5 (Mar 9, 2014)

Ok I will try that.  But what about my off days?  If I'm tight and it hurts to strech should I keep stretching anyway?  Does it help or hinder recovery?  What is voodoo floss?


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 9, 2014)

Some yoga or pilates. Serious.


----------



## number5 (Mar 9, 2014)

Damn.   That stuff is really hardcore Ex.


----------



## snake (Mar 12, 2014)

I like to stretch my lower half every day except the day after leg training. I don't think pulling a traumatized muscle is a smart thing to do.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Mar 12, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Don't stretch before a workout. At least not static stretches. If you do your stretching at home you won't need to at the gym. You'll just need to warm up.  Any stretching just prior to a work out needs to be done in a dynamic fashion. Essentially done by movement.  There are tools you can use prior to training to help.  A foam roller is required IMO. Voodoo floss is great to get the joints in alignment and all the sliding surfaces moving.  If you have particularly tight areas you can use a lacrosse ball to break them up by resting the ball on a knot and laying into it for 2 minutes.



This....all of it.

I do mob work at my house on off days. If you're really a glutton for punishment like me, get a 2' section on PVC pipe to use as your foam roller.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 12, 2014)

DieYoungStrong said:


> This....all of it.
> 
> I do mob work at my house on off days. If you're really a glutton for punishment like me, get a 2' section on PVC pipe to use as your foam roller.


Been meaning to do this. Have extra piece in my basement i gotta cut for a roller.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Mar 12, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> Been meaning to do this. Have extra piece in my basement i gotta cut for a roller.



It works great. The best was the look on a gym friend's face when my wife told him I go home and use my PCP pipe.


----------



## AlphaD (Mar 12, 2014)

DieYoungStrong said:


> This....all of it.
> 
> I do mob work at my house on off days. If you're really a glutton for punishment like me, get a 2' section on PVC pipe to use as your foam roller.




Agree with DYS on what POB states.  IMO, it should be a given to learn how to properly foam roll and incorporate it in to your regimen....... I do it everyday.  It is essential part of my training and recuperation.


----------



## Fsuphisig (Mar 12, 2014)

I really gotta get on the foam rolling


----------



## Oldebull (Mar 17, 2014)

It won't to stretch on your off days. For recovery, don't just stretch, but do some mobility work and light activity to get the blood flowing. If stretching helps you feel better, do it. If it is a waste of your time, skip it. Give it two weeks of a steady routine before you make the decision though.
  As for static stretching before lifting, I think the taboo against it is over-rated. Sure, if you spend 20 minutes stretching, and hold each stretch for 20-30 seconds, it is counter productive, but a few ten second stretches won't hurt you. I am not saying it helps or has any training effect. But personally, I do light stretching before I lift, and don't feel right unless I do. On another note, the older I get, the more the stretching and mobility work helps to keep me moving.
  I second yoga or pilattes on off days. Besides the good workout, you will feel better, and generally the view is great!


----------



## Marly27 (Mar 21, 2014)

I'd be ****ed if I didn't stretch or foam roll....just sayin.  As for light mobility on off days...yes, absolutely.   But it also depends on goals to how important it all really is.


----------



## nightster (Mar 21, 2014)

I read somewhere that you should not stretch the muscles you just worked at the end of your work out. You should stretch the opposite ones..   example worked tri's stretch bi's... Someone please correct me if Im wrong on that!   I think I read it on muscle and fitness' s  facebook..


----------

